# Sehr langsamer Seitenaufbar (bereits etliche Dinge probiert - ratlos)



## AlexLife (2. Januar 2005)

*Sehr langsamer Seitenaufbau (bereits etliche Dinge probiert - ratlos)*

Hallo,

"sehr langsamer Seitenaufbau" ist ja nicht unbedingt ein neues Thema, dennoch weiß ich nicht so recht weiter. T-DSL, Windows XP, vor einigen Wochen SP2 installiert (bin nicht mehr sicher, ob über CD oder Microsoft-Website).

Seit geraumer Zeit (bin ebenfalls nicht sicher, ob seit der Installation von SP2) sehr langsamer und schleppender Seitenaufbau. Egal, ob Internet Explorer 6.0 oder Mozilla Firebird 0.7. Egal ebenso, welche Internetseiten aufgerufen werden (ok, die eine schnleller, die andere langsamer, aber insgesamt viel zu langsam.
Am auffälligsten empfinde ich die Broken Images/roten Kreuze, die zunächst erscheinen und man beim Aufbau der Seite förmlich zugucken kann. Dies war "früher" nie der Fall, zack, waren die Seiten da. Auch starre ich oft 20-30 Sekunden auf eine weiße Seite, bevor der (langsame) Seitenaufbau beginnt. Macht mürbe und ungeduldig.

Aktuellste Version von AntiVir im Einsatz, Ad-aware ebenso, weiterhin Spybot, DFÜ-Speed, Regcleaner, Registry Optimierer. Firewall jeweils nur die XP-eigene (sowohl bei SP 1 als auch bei SP2). Sämtliche dieser Komponenten in verschiedenen Reihenfolgen ausprobiert, deaktiviert, aktiviert, usw., mit 1001 Neustarts - kein Erfolg. SP 2 nun einfach mal wieder runtergeschmissen, keine Veränderung.

DSL Speed Manager zeigt in sämtlichen Punkten das optimale an. Erwähnenswert vielleicht noch, dass ich beispielsweise nach "Ad-aware durchlaufen lassen - Neustart - nochmal Ad-aware - Neustart - Spybot durchlaufen lassen - Neustart - nochmal Spybot - Neustart - Antivir durchlaufen - Neustart" zunächst wieder einen recht raschen Seitenaufbau habe. Dieser lässt jedoch innerhalb der direkt folgenden Stunde wieder nach, egal, ob ich am Rechner tätig bin oder nicht (Rechner jedoch online).

Tja, ich bin soweit, alles platt zu machen, nur wie kann ich sichergehen, dass es anschließend nicht genauso läuft?

Ich danke recht herzlich, viele Grüße
Alex


----------



## Sinac (3. Januar 2005)

*Re: Sehr langsamer Seitenaufbau (bereits etliche Dinge probiert - ratlos)*

Ich denke es liegt entweder an T-Online oder dein PC ist nach wie vor voller Adware, die bekommste nicht immer so gut weg.


----------



## bogomip (11. Januar 2005)

Ich würde es vielleicht mal mit nem anderen DNS-Server probieren.


----------

